
Facebook Triggers Same Hormone As Cuddling - amahadik
http://www.allfacebook.com/facebook-releases-same-hormone-as-cuddling-2011-04?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+allfacebook+%28Facebook+Blog%29
======
amahadik
I guess those scientists got bored of looking for a cure for cancer!

~~~
burgerbrain
Do you honestly think that the scientific community is incapable of working on
more than one thing at once, or are you just a troll?

~~~
amahadik
Oh c'mon! I'm just wondering how they secured funding to prove this
hypothesis. I'm part of the scientific community and I know how difficult it
is to justify your research projects.

